# Some knives I've made



## Skullworks (Jul 30, 2009)

I use pre-made blanks and do the rest myself, including the leather work. Enjoy!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome knives - where you been hiding?  those are fantastic!


----------



## Brad Singley (Jul 30, 2009)

Skullworks,  Great job!  Good eye for detail and your leather work is impressive!
Brad


----------



## arcame (Jul 30, 2009)

those look great.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice! I really like the gut hook !!!!!!


----------



## bg7m (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice knives!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 30, 2009)

Good to see you here Skully, and your photography is nice too!
Dan


----------



## BOFF (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks good as always!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice knives there Scully.  I recognize a few species of wood, but not all.   If I'm not mistaken, there's Zebrawood, Amboyna Burl, and stabilized Buckeye Burl.  The others I'm not sure on.   Hopefully I got 3 outta 5 right


----------



## Skullworks (Aug 3, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> very nice knives there Scully.  I recognize a few species of wood, but not all.   If I'm not mistaken, there's Zebrawood, Amboyna Burl, and stabilized Buckeye Burl.  The others I'm not sure on.   Hopefully I got 3 outta 5 right



2 out of 6. Not bad!

Top to Bottom.

Snakewood
Spalted Osage
Buckeye Burl
Amboyna Burl
Bocote
& Bocote again.

Thanks for all the compliments! Lots of familiar faces over here!


----------



## bristol_bound (Aug 3, 2009)

Very Nice Work Sir. I love the first one, the wood is beautiful and has great lines.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

that's some nice spalted Osage orange!   Never dealt with that in my pen turnings yet.  Osage Orange yes, just not spalted!   Bocote is another I'm not too familiar with. Snakewood looks awesome...gonna have to go looking for some of that!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome knives!  The sheaths are awesome too.


----------



## dmedd (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are awesome knives!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 7, 2009)

Skullworks said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! Lots of familiar faces over here!







Is that you Clarence??  If so, does this look familiar?


----------



## Skullworks (Sep 8, 2009)

It is! How is that knife working?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 8, 2009)

Skullworks said:


> It is! How is that knife working?



Never used it cause it is too darned nice, but all my groomsmen use their Antler Handled knives.  Actually, i was gonna email you a few days ago about one of them...I will send you a PM...

Folks, Skullworks is got some fine blades he puts out!!  I had knives made for all my Groomsmen by Skullworks and he did a fine job.  I wanted to give my Groomsmen something to remember the day by and i figured they all hunted so a beautiful natural antler handle knife would be the ticket.  I used one of them to gut, skin and quarter my Bear with last season!!!   

Thanks Clarence!


----------



## blues brother (Sep 9, 2009)

Great looking knives!


----------

